# Pork belly in freezer for a yr...



## mowin (Mar 11, 2017)

I cleaned out my chest freezer today, and found a 15# pork belly. It's been vac sealed and the bag has not lost its seal. It's been in there for 13 months. 

Is it still good, or do I have some very lucky dogs...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 11, 2017)

Eat it! I bet it's fine. I probably wouldn't cure it for bacon. Braise it, smoke it, prepare it just as pork belly or turn it into pork belly candy.


----------



## mowin (Mar 11, 2017)

Pork belly candy?   Oh boy.  Gonna look into this ...


----------



## b-one (Mar 11, 2017)

Pork belly burnt ends!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 11, 2017)

As long as it's not Freezer Burned I'd make anything you want with it.

But those non-cured, Hot Smoked Belly Strips & Belly Burnt Ends look better to me every time I see them!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## crankybuzzard (Mar 11, 2017)

mowin said:


> I cleaned out my chest freezer today, and found a 15# pork belly. It's been vac sealed and the bag has not lost its seal. It's been in there for 13 months.
> 
> Is it still good, or do I have some very lucky dogs...



For allowing this to happen, Ye shall be skewered and BBQ'd at sunset!

Cure it, cook it, smoke it, do what you want with it.   As long as it's stayed frozen, and not burned, you're ok.


----------



## mowin (Mar 11, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> For allowing this to happen, Ye shall be skewered and BBQ'd at sunset!
> 
> Cure it, cook it, smoke it, do what you want with it.   As long as it's stayed frozen, and not burned, you're ok.



I know..  I've shamed the SMF community. But trust me you DO NOT want to BBQ me.  The smell would be horrendous.

I promise I will redeem myself and regain the members trust...


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 11, 2017)

mowin said:


> I know.. I've shamed the SMF community. But trust me you DO NOT want to BBQ me. The smell would be horrendous.
> 
> I promise I will redeem myself and regain the members trust...


I have to admit I have a big chunk of homemade bacon in the freezer I made a year ago.   Unsliced.   It looks at me every time I open the freezer.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 11, 2017)

Is not safe for you to smoke. Send it over - I am very experienced with such hazardous materials as 13months old belly.

Kidding of course. Smoke away.


----------



## mowin (Mar 11, 2017)

c farmer said:


> I have to admit I have a big chunk of homemade bacon in the freezer I made a year ago.   Unsliced.   It looks at me every time I open the freezer.



Well, at least my belly was covered by mounds of venison, lol.   Yours was in plain sight. 
Shame on you...


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 11, 2017)

mowin said:


> Well, at least my belly was covered by mounds of venison, lol.   Yours was in plain sight.
> Shame on you...



Yup.  It was in the beef freezer thou.


----------



## mowin (Mar 11, 2017)

atomicsmoke said:


> Is not safe for you to smoke. Send it over - I am very experienced with such hazardous materials as 13months old belly.
> 
> Kidding of course. Smoke away.



Lol,. I would need your certification certificate too officially contain such a hazardous materials.  :biggrin:


----------



## mowin (Mar 11, 2017)

c farmer said:


> Yup.  It was in the beef freezer thou.



Wait... You had bacon in the beef freezer? In plain sight?  Shame on you.

At least my freezers are multi meat- uall.  My freezers don't discriminate. 

Did I just invent a new word?   Lol.


----------

